# Bodyguard VS Can Coat



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm looking into getting a new LSP for winter and fancy trying either Wolfs Bodyguard or Gyeon Can Coat 

What's everybody thoughts on the two ?

Self cleaning and beading is my main goal 

Does anybody have pics of either applied ?


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry I carnt help but very interested in the same question !! 

Rick 

, it seams bodyguard could be the winner , but if your only wanting it for winter then it's prob a waste and stick with cancoat for 5-6months .


----------



## Exportste (Feb 21, 2014)

I was originally going for Bodyguard , but the ease of application for can coat is very tempting


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have bodyguard at home waiting to go on my car so can't help unfotunatley as i haven't had the time to apply it yet


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't used Bodyguard but did use Body Wrap on a black Discovery which I was very impressed with. 

Gyeon Can Coat is an incredible product for the price. If it cost £100 it would still be incredible.

Both products help to keep the cars looking good and also repel dirt more easily so stay cleaner for longer, which is ideal in winter. Both our cars have Can Coat on for winter and it's brilliant. My cars been driven every day this week since being washed last Sunday. It's still incredibly clean despite driving 300 miles in rain and fog. I love how it keeps the car so clean.

Bodyguard obviously has longer durability but with the incredible ease you can apply Can Coat for me there is no competition. So easy to maintain too.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have used bodyguard on multiple cars and I'm very impressed with beading and especially sheeting.
I haven't used cancoat, but it looks like more of a sealant then a coating, and have heard to many problems with it...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> I have used bodyguard on multiple cars and I'm very impressed with beading and especially sheeting.
> 
> I haven't used cancoat, but it looks like more of a sealant then a coating, and have heard to many problems with it...


It's definitely not a sealant. Not even close. What problems have you heard? I've applied this to three cars and each one is performing incredibly well. Performance is excellent. One applied in July and still protecting absolutely.

Sheeting of Can Coat must be good as it just sheds dirt. I'm honestly very very impressed.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

There's a reason a improved version came out... 

Can't say how cancoat sheets so won't comment...


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I've ordered Can coat in the end .. Polished bliss had it on offer with free Bathe , picked up Q2M iron also and Q2M Cure

Only problems I read on can coat was with the spray heads ? Which Gyeon have re-released Can coat with new cans / formula so should be all good now

Bodyguard seems to have lots of problems buffing off / leaving streaks

I will give it a go next weekend


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Blackmondie said:


> There's a reason a improved version came out...
> 
> Can't say how cancoat sheets so won't comment...


AFAIK it was the faulty cans not the product itself


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> There's a reason a improved version came out...
> 
> Can't say how cancoat sheets so won't comment...


Yes it was the can spray not working properly but that has now been resolved with can v3.

Try it you might even like it 👍


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

John.C said:


> Well I've ordered Can coat in the end .. Polished bliss had it on offer with free Bathe , picked up Q2M iron also and Q2M Cure
> 
> Only problems I read on can coat was with the spray heads ? Which Gyeon have re-released Can coat with new cans / formula so should be all good now
> 
> ...


If you apply correctly, no such problems. Everyone who has had problems, then applied it like Jesse told them, and had no problem. 
Problem is people try to apply it like they want to, not how it should be.



Blueberry said:


> Yes it was the can spray not working properly but that has now been resolved with can v3.
> 
> Try it you might even like it &#55357;&#56397;


No thank you. If I see the pics of spraying it on a cloth, I think too much product is lost being an aerosol.
And none of the Gyeon has amazed me, so won't be trying that product.
I know I will get a sh~~iload of negative reactions on that statement, as this has turned out to be GyeonWorld these days...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Not slating you BM, and I'm a REAL fan of Jesse's products, :argie: and love Bodyguard, but I wont "not try" something new or write it off, without at least giving it a go!!  and not having tried the Can Coat, obviously cant say if it's better or not, though I must admit Bodyguard is a bit of a pain application wise, as has been said "if it's not put on correctly" it can lead to some problems, and Can Coat sounds relatively idiot proof on the application side, good n bad in many products, is also another reason so many of us spend so much on different products that often appear to do the same thing!!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ I agree with what you are saying about Bodyguard BM , I personally have found it really easy to use with no buffing or streaking at all .


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

Applied BG to alloys and a section of my bonnet with the sample i got. Not had any issues buffing it off or leaving streaks if applied correctly.

Only used 6ml of the 10ml sample so a little goes a long way. In terms of value id use it over CC


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

People used to have problems with Body Wrap but I never did. As I said before it looked amazing on the Discovery. Like everything, if you follow instructions, it should be ok. 

With regards to CC, you can coat quite a few cars out of a can because it spreads quite far. So for the price it's excellent value for money.

I don't know how people can diss a product without trying it. How can you comment if you've never used it!


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

How many coats of can coat are people putting on, and real world durability ?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not dissing the product. As said before, haven't tried it, so won't comment. Just doesn't look very special to me, wasn't impressrd with OTHER Gyeon products, aerosol seems a bit stupid, as much is just lost in the air, and not worth calling it a coating when it only protects 6 montgs, but hey, let's jump on the 'coating-wagen' , because if we call it a sealant, people won't buy it anymore...
That's the last I said about it. Don't like to repeat myself that often, if you didn't read my comments correct the first time, you won't do it the second, third ,... Time either.
And not interessted in turning another thread into a bash a member on GyeonWorld... Seen too much of these lately


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

cossierick said:


> How many coats of can coat are people putting on, and real world durability ?


I'm applying 2 coats per car, 1 hour apart.
Applied it to our Discovery in July so 4 months so far although it is topped with Cure or washed with Bathe + once a month. Still beading and sheeting well.



Blackmondie said:


> I'm not dissing the product. As said before, haven't tried it, so won't comment. Just doesn't look very special to me, wasn't impressrd with OTHER Gyeon products, aerosol seems a bit stupid, as much is just lost in the air, and not worth calling it a coating when it only protects 6 montgs, but hey, let's jump on the 'coating-wagen' , because if we call it a sealant, people won't buy it anymore...
> 
> That's the last I said about it. Don't like to repeat myself that often, if you didn't read my comments correct the first time, you won't do it the second, third ,... Time either.
> 
> And not interessted in turning another thread into a bash a member on GyeonWorld... Seen too much of these lately


I'm not bashing a member and I have no intention of doing so however I'm merely passing comment that you DID comment on CC and dismissed it out of hand without having tried it. Surely it's more helpful to members to read posts from those that have, to give an honest opinion?

As for calling it a coating or sealant, I'm going by the facts. Whether it lasts 6 months or more, a coating is a coating. It behaves like a coating, it applies like a coating. If you spray it directly on to a cloth as per instructions the you wasting very little.

I'm not going to get into a argument with you, I can't be bothered to do so. All I know is that I've used CC many times and it's working very well for me. I've used other coatings by different manufacturers and so far, this is actually impressing me more.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> I'm not dissing the product. As said before, haven't tried it, so won't comment. Just doesn't look very special to me, wasn't impressrd with OTHER Gyeon products, aerosol seems a bit stupid, as much is just lost in the air


But you did comment, you slated it, yet have never used it! :lol:

Armchair expert that puts other people off perfectly good products that they clearly don't understand or know anything about....:wall:


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I applied CanCoat to my car last weekend. After a full decontaminate it went on very smoothly. Yes you spray it on a cloth, but you can keep the nozzle close to the cloth with next to no waste. I intend you use Bathe+ and Wet Coat/Cure every two to four weeks. 
I have been amazed with the "self-cleaning" and beading. In the spring I will apply MoHs as I am so impressed.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> I'm applying 2 coats per car, 1 hour apart.
> Applied it to our Discovery in July so 4 months so far although it is topped with Cure or washed with Bathe + once a month. Still beading and sheeting well.


Of course it's going to last. It is never exposed to the elements (other than UV light) due to its regular sacrificial toppings.

It's a bit like Trigger's broom - "This old broom's had 17 new heads and 14 new handles in its time."


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bevvo said:


> Of course it's going to last. It is never exposed to the elements (other than UV light) due to its regular sacrificial toppings.
> 
> It's a bit like Trigger's broom - "This old broom's had 17 new heads and 14 new handles in its time."


How many of us don't top their LSP with anything ? Very few I would imagine unless they are carrying out tests. There's a reason QDs are popular


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BG is easy to apply,looks nice.
Cancoat is even easier to apply,and on the look factor its brilliant,amazing gloss,fantastic water properties,and good duarability{for an instant coating}.
Id go for cancoat with 100% confidence.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> How many of us don't top their LSP with anything ? Very few I would imagine unless they are carrying out tests. There's a reason QDs are popular


True. Only think that you refer that it has lasted already 4 months and still sheets and beads well. Actually sheeting and beading could be coming to Bathe+ or Cure.

If manufacturer says that CC will last 6 months /10000km it should last almost that without topping it anything that alters surface properties. When I choose products which I use buddies and customers cars I will choose them knowing that they just wash cars without any QD or top ups.

This is excellent example how I would test durability:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4714382&postcount=58


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> True. Only think that you refer that it has lasted already 4 months and still sheets and beads well. Actually sheeting and beading could be coming to Bathe+ or Cure.
> 
> If manufacturer says that CC will last 6 months /10000km it should last almost that without topping it anything that alters surface properties. When I choose products which I use buddies and customers cars I will choose them knowing that they just wash cars without any QD or top ups.
> 
> ...


I get where you are coming from and but I also know that the underlying protection is still there. I'm not a professional. I'm applying it to my own cars or close family and friends so I know how it's going to be looked after and I also do maintenance washes on a regular basis and / or give them products to help maintain the protection. I'm sure I'm not alone here.

I defy any of you to come and see our cars for yourself. I'm not making these statements up. I know this product is working and it's working well so I'm happy.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I'm not making these statements up. I know this product is working and it's working well so I'm happy.


I know that you aren't but that isn't my point. I can use Sonax BSD and top it up every month and it still sheets and beads like day one after several months.
Or I can wash my car always stuff like Bathe+, Nanolex Washcoat or similar and it sheets eternity.

I haven't used CC and I believe that it is great product. Still your reasoning why product is so good isn't valid IMHO.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> How many of us don't top their LSP with anything ? Very few I would imagine unless they are carrying out tests. There's a reason QDs are popular


You must agree that if you do top a product then it is bound to affect the durability, whether that be for the better or even for the worse. Doing so invalidates any claims of how long it lasts though, and therefore it is wrong to make statements on the product's longevity.

However, I fully agree with you that these aerosol coatings are fantastic, whether that be Gyeon, ArtDeshine or any of the bewildering array of similar Sonax products.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

little offtopic: but.. whats the best for the buck aerosol coating nowadays?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I doubt very much that a shampoo would sheet water for months on end. The underlying product is still there. The Gyeon products are designed to be used together to maintain the coatings AND prolong the life of them, in the same way that Gtechniq do (or any others that I haven't used). I know how the protection is working on my cars. It isn't purely down to shampoo or diluted QD. If it is then it's very impressive stuff and no-one should be bothering with any LSPs if they are that good. I'm making no bold claims - just that I'm very happy with the way these products are protecting the cars. 

Wolf's you could say the same for. You use Nano bathe or their QD to do exactly the same. Then there's those people that put a coating on then wax over it. I often ask why but people still do it but it's a very similar thing to what I'm being criticised for here. 

The shampoo or the QD are not going to offer full protection against ALL the elements so we help the protection along the way.

Beat me down all you want, it's obvious that we are going to have to agree to disagree here.


----------



## Ep3guy (Jun 12, 2013)

John.C said:


> I'm looking into getting a new LSP for winter and fancy trying either Wolfs Bodyguard or Gyeon Can Coat
> 
> What's everybody thoughts on the two ?
> 
> ...


Hi John just posted this on youtube,as in the description it's bodyguard with one application.this is my first post so i hope it's ok.


----------

